# Drug and Achohol Rehabilitation



## mrcs (Jul 9, 2017)

The Maximiliaan Wellness Centre
AUD $50,000
We are launching an in house residential drug and alcohol rehabilitation centre to meet the extreme high demand.

It will be situated on the Gold Coast and service the high demand of customers in Queensland and even on a national basis. At present there are not enough facilities available to service the need and requirements of clientele.

A new study published in the Medical Journal of Australia shows there are 268,000 regular and dependent methamphetamine users in Australia.
One of the study's authors, Sarah Larney, said that five years ago the number of users was about 90,000.

The Maximiliaan Wellness Centre has also developed an effective specialist ICE rehab program ensuring the complex needs of each client are met and maximising the prospect of a successful long term recovery. 

The in house residential program will offer a 28 day rehabilitation program especially for people suffering from methamphetamine and alcohol addictions in addition to after care and relapse prevention.

It is a tragic fact that many addicts have to wait up to 6 months to receive any assistance with the results that suicides are imminent – let alone the harm caused to family and friends.

We require the seed capital to initiate our website – secure the location, goods and supplies.

We will offer 20% return p.a. on the investment or equity if required.


----------

